# What is the last thing you bought?



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2012)

My 1967 Rolex GMT Master, which was last serviced in 2001, gave up the ghost today, so I bought a Citizen CA0020-56E at a good price to tide me over until I get it back (which could be a million years, with the way the dealer was talking about official repair times). I wouldn't have bought it, not after buying plane and hotel tickets for my honeymoon the other day, but I went without a watch today for the first time since I was 14 years old, and it drove me bonkers. Anybody else buy anything interesting lately?


----------



## obtuse (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought some sardines on Amazon.com last night.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2012)

obtuse said:


> I bought some sardines on Amazon.com last night.



good sardines? good sardines are definitely interesting.


----------



## obtuse (Jul 25, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> good sardines? good sardines are definitely interesting.


I hope so, Wild Planet sustainably caught California sardines. The blog sardine society gave it a good review as a gateway sardine.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2012)

those sound good!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 25, 2012)

Surly Disc Trucker from my LBS ok well I still owe $300 on it... my old coins didn't quite cover it...


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought a fairly large diamond ring on Sunday. Unfortunately I won't find out if I have to return it or not until the first weekend in August, the waiting is killing me.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> I bought a fairly large diamond ring on Sunday. Unfortunately I won't find out if I have to return it or not until the first weekend in August, the waiting is killing me.



good luck! i accidentally proposed, with no ring, and then we picked it out together. fortunately, the one she loved was less than my maximum!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just bought a set of neon accent lights for my motorcycle.....Ryan


----------



## markenki (Jul 25, 2012)

The Art of Japanese Sword Polishing from Amazon. It's in the mail.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2012)

markenki said:


> The Art of Japanese Sword Polishing from Amazon. It's in the mail.



nice! JNS has great finger stones, and Jon Broida can suggest how to use them.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 25, 2012)

My wife just bought a 1958 Airstream Overlander. We drive down to Arizona in a day or two to pick it up. Steely's post about train kitchens is giving me ideas.......


----------



## markenki (Jul 25, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> nice! JNS has great finger stones, and Jon Broida can suggest how to use them.


 I bought some fingerstones and asano naguras from JNS a few days ago to take advantage of Maxim's sale. I'm hoping the book will help teach me how use them.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 26, 2012)

A small condominium, which is the first place I have ever owned.

(I suppose technically speaking I only own 20% of it!)


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 26, 2012)

Brake pads and a case of wine :O


----------



## Seth (Jul 26, 2012)

Did tou sell the edipus rolex for down payment? Btw, that goes in the will for you also; though the knives are worth more. I ordered a knife. Does that count?


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 26, 2012)

I bought a blender for my GF today that would be my last credit card purchase. My real last interesting purchase was my tri-bike. 10 days owned and got about 150km on it. Happy so far.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 26, 2012)

Seth said:


> Did tou sell the edipus rolex for down payment? Btw, that goes in the will for you also; though the knives are worth more.



Is this directed at Edipus or to me?

Please don't tell me Edipus is in your will also...it's enough that I will have to argue with your children.

Are you going to keep your new knife order a secret until it arrives?


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 26, 2012)

obtuse said:


> I hope so, Wild Planet sustainably caught California sardines. The blog sardine society gave it a good review as a gateway sardine.



Their tuna is pretty good--haven't had the sardines.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 26, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Is this directed at Edipus or to me?
> 
> Please don't tell me Edipus is in your will also...it's enough that I will have to argue with your children.
> 
> Are you going to keep your new knife order a secret until it arrives?



wat


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 26, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> wat



I'm trying to work my way into Seth's will (specifically the section that deals with his expansive knife collection).


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 26, 2012)

Last non work purchase for myself was....a wostenholm peerless straight razor from an antique shop. $26!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2012)

Last fun thing I bought was a Misono Swedish hankotsu, Korin summer sale was too enticing to pass up. I will probably be buying a new scale tomorrow, found out how inaccurate my current one is.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 26, 2012)

Last money I spent was on a hefty traffic ticket, not the best way to spend my money... Last thing I ordered is a set to customize my small ear phones, standard plugs don't work for me. 

Stefan


----------



## Customfan (Jul 26, 2012)

A Burke 240mm Gyuto and a Samsung Blaze Cellphone (the previous one drowned on a lake!) This last expenditure was completely unplanned as you can imagine. :knight:


----------



## chinacats (Jul 26, 2012)

Customfan said:


> A Burke 240mm Gyuto and a Samsung Blaze Cellphone (the previous one drowned on a lake!) This last expenditure was completely unplanned as you can imagine. :knight:



The Burke or the phone?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 26, 2012)

Some guy had some cool looking chop stix, also bought a authenticator for swtor.


----------



## Customfan (Jul 26, 2012)

The phone! I marinated on purchasing (Saving, etc) that beauty (Burke knife) for a good part of the year! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ecchef (Jul 26, 2012)

Gas.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

A shrimp po-boy last night for dinner. Messy, but good.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 26, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> A shrimp po-boy last night for dinner. Messy, but good.



sounds good!

i bought some coffee on the way to work, as i was just too tired to make any. i'm barely awake.


----------



## mainaman (Jul 26, 2012)

Finally got my hands on a Tamahagane Iwasaki Western razor at a super cheap price by the standards, it was also unused.


----------



## Seth (Jul 26, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I'm trying to work my way into Seth's will (specifically the section that deals with his expansive knife collection).




Yeah, I don't talk so good on my ipad. JGB is already in my will; I owe him. But Johnny, you will have to fight the children and I would be scared of my daughter if I were you. 

Like the rest of you, I have lost my marbles: I ordered a 240 shig deba for an unknown reason but if I am lucky it will take two years to get to me.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 26, 2012)

a richmund laser 270mm gyuto with custom handle from C K T G


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 26, 2012)

Battlefield 3 on the PC to go with the Xbox version I already own


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 26, 2012)

Seth said:


> Like the rest of you, I have lost my marbles: I ordered a 240 shig deba for an unknown reason but if I am lucky it will take two years to get to me.



LOL Seth. I'm in the 'ordered a Shig but who knows when it will come' camp. Thats the tough thing about long lead and custom knives....I somehow forget about them when I buy things that are in stock. Just bought a Fujiwara 150 gyuto to try as a petty.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 26, 2012)

Tools, what else? Need to buy some steel too, but holding off till new credit card payment cycle.


----------



## Twistington (Jul 26, 2012)

Robert Sorby 1/4" paring chisel(10" + handle)
Robert Sorby 1/2" paring chisel(10" + handle)

Sold as a set on ebay, haven't had that much time to use them yet...


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 26, 2012)

New Recurve Bow: OMP Adverturer 2.0, 62", 28# pull (practice bow) on the bottom, Vista (Samick) Sage 62", 50# bow on the top (hunting bow maybe?). I got the Sage first, and then wanted a lighter bow for more practice and so I could shoot with my nephews on the same target (their target is rated to 30# bow). Turns out the OMP Adventurer 2.0 is nearly identical to the Sage in terms of patterning and stuff. Cosmetic/wood color differences, but it's almost a dead copy! Shoots nicely, too!







Also got this delivered yesterday:





Lone Star Artisans 16x17 cutting board, Black Walnut in the middle, Hard Maple outer with a juice groove. Nice board, it's a little thinner, but it's one that will be put away often, so I went with a lighter one with the larger cutting surface so it's easier to move.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 26, 2012)

Got the house painted. It was a horrible baby-poop green when we bought it, but it had been freshly painted and we didn't want the expense of painting it again just to change the color.

We've had neighbors who've never spoken to us before stop and tell us how happy they are that we painted the house. Had we known everyone hated it so much, we could have taken up a collection to get it done!


----------



## mhlee (Jul 26, 2012)

Penn Squall Lever Drag Reel and OffShore Angler Rod, tackle box and accessories. 

Pricewise, fishing equipment is right there with knives. But, I fishing equipment to catch fish, knives to cut the fish I (hopefully) catch and so it goes . . .


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 26, 2012)

Eh, go custom for the rod! Then you will be up near the knives, especially with Offshore tackle  Sorry, couldn't resist; I built custom rods  A big Offshore trolling reel (Penn, Shimano, Okuma Makaira) go for $500-$600, plus $150 worth of braided line, plus a $300-$500 rod. Then multiply that by how many rods in the Offshore spread!!! One of my buddies had me build 12 rods, plus 2 gaffs to match the rods, over a 18 month period  Some guys here in NE run a 11-13 rod spread, which can get pricey quick, plus the cost of gas. 

Kitchen knives are close, but no where near as bad as the Offshore stuff unless you go for one of the crazy Yanagiba's or Nenhoi!


----------



## mhlee (Jul 26, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> Eh, go custom for the rod! Then you will be up near the knives, especially with Offshore tackle  Sorry, couldn't resist; I built custom rods  A big Offshore trolling reel (Penn, Shimano, Okuma Makaira) go for $500-$600, plus $150 worth of braided line, plus a $300-$500 rod. Then multiply that by how many rods in the Offshore spread!!! One of my buddies had me build 12 rods, plus 2 gaffs to match the rods, over a 18 month period  Some guys here in NE run a 11-13 rod spread, which can get pricey quick, plus the cost of gas.
> 
> Kitchen knives are close, but no where near as bad as the Offshore stuff unless you go for one of the crazy Yanagiba's or Nenhoi!



PM sent. :bigeek:


----------



## chinacats (Jul 26, 2012)

Beets for borscht...


----------



## echerub (Jul 26, 2012)

Duck leg to go with my salad for a snack this afternoon.


----------



## cwrightthruya (Jul 26, 2012)

Snickers bar


----------



## tkern (Jul 26, 2012)

a nissan versa and a cheesesteak


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool! Congrats on the cheesesteak!


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 26, 2012)

Eight stitches in my right index and middle fingers. Doh! Dang things are expensive.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 26, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Eight stitches in my right index and middle fingers. Doh! Dang things are expensive.



LOL...you should see how much a new shoulder costs...:curse:


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea pineapple tenor ukelele being made right now.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 26, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Flea pineapple tenor ukelele being made right now.



Very cool....we're definitely going to need pictures when it comes Richard!


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 26, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Very cool....we're definitely going to need pictures when it comes Richard!


I am really looking forward to it. It will be fun to get back into it. I previously had a soprano tiki flea and Kamaka pineapple.
Hopefully,my wife can help me post a picture of it when it comes in with her Nikon.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome!
Pineapples always have a great full sound, and paired with a tenor size, and you're gonna have one hell of an instrument.
I play my tenor every day I'm not working, and even sometimes, when I am.

As for my last purchase...you'll all have to wait to find out


----------



## Lefty (Jul 26, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Eight stitches in my right index and middle fingers. Doh! Dang things are expensive.



It's times like these that the slightly elevated shipping charges to Canada don't seem like such a headache. 

Heal quickly, Matt!


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 26, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Awesome!
> Pineapples always have a great full sound, and paired with a tenor size, and you're gonna have one hell of an instrument.
> I play my tenor every day I'm not working, and even sometimes, when I am.
> 
> As for my last purchase...you'll all have to wait to find out



Ever watch Taimane one of Jake Shimabukuros students?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVf40uwsTQg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXD-JWnBDKE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lefty (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow! I never had, but in the first video, from 2:10-2:35, I think I blacked out. It was so simply, amazing that my brain couldn't figure out how it sounded that incredible. 
I've gotta try that!


----------



## Lefty (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok. I just watched video 2. Holy crap!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, that Taimane is something.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 27, 2012)

Really glad you guys liked her!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 29, 2012)

A bottle each of McCarthy's peated whiskey and Pinckney Bend Gin.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 29, 2012)

I just bought longevity. And for only 7 bucks.


----------



## The Edge (Jul 29, 2012)

Just bought a couple new putters for my other passion, disc golf.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 29, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Ever watch Taimane one of Jake Shimabukuros students?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVf40uwsTQg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXD-JWnBDKE&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Ya I'm very impressed. I don't play guitar anymore so my fingers are hurting just thinking of picking up one of those.


----------



## shankster (Jul 29, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I just bought longevity. And for only 7 bucks.



Vas ist das???


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 30, 2012)

Das ist ein Gürtelschnalle. Und es sehr billig wenn es gibt mehr jahre.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 30, 2012)

shankster said:


> Vas ist das???




Chinese symbol for longevity inlaid on a solid brass belt buckle. Just missed the sterling silver version.


----------



## shankster (Jul 30, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Chinese symbol for longevity inlaid on a solid brass belt buckle. Just missed the sterling silver version.



Nice.Live long and prosper.....


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 6, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Ever watch Taimane one of Jake Shimabukuros students?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVf40uwsTQg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXD-JWnBDKE&feature=youtube_gdata_player



She looks better then she plays


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 6, 2012)

Whoot, rides sooo nice


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice saddle. I have about 13 years and at least 20K miles on my B17 classic on my titanium Airborne. Its a really light bike with a thick, old-school comfy saddle. To those that didn't grow up with Brooks, this is reason your seat is called a saddle.


----------



## clayton (Aug 6, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice saddle. I have about 13 years and at least 20K miles on my B17 classic on my titanium Airborne. Its a really light bike with a thick, old-school comfy saddle. To those that didn't grow up with Brooks, this is reason your seat is called a saddle.



The good old days. These days I get 6,000 miles out of Brooks b.17 if I am lucky. Last one lasted around 3,000. Just bought one of the new b.17 Selects that are supposed to be thicker and tougher. We shall see. So far so good but only about 700 miles on it.


----------



## clayton (Aug 6, 2012)

to actually add something to this thread - I just bought a Simpson Chubby 1 shave brush. First new shave brush in 6 years!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 6, 2012)

clayton said:


> The good old days. These days I get 6,000 miles out of Brooks b.17 if I am lucky. Last one lasted around 3,000. Just bought one of the new b.17 Selects that are supposed to be thicker and tougher. We shall see. So far so good but only about 700 miles on it.



Yikes! only 3K? I would be...uuuuh....let's say, "fairly disappointed." I'm only at 2k on my Giant and will not be happy if I can't amortize the cost down to less per mile than my cars. (at least 5K doing some quick math in my head.)


----------



## clayton (Aug 6, 2012)

yeah, it is disapointing, Brooks quality has really gone down in the last few years as far as their general b.17s are concerned. I am not the only one either. Several of my riding buddies burnt through recent b.17 at a similar rate. Hopefully the "special" will solve it. Wish they came in black though.

That being said the b.17 is still the most comfy saddle for me after trying several others over years. The Berthoud's come close and I like them too. Difference between the two is minimal up to 100 mile rides, longer than that and I am definitely more comfortable on a b.17.


----------

